
Dutch publisher launches news app with subscriptions for individual writers - jaap_w
http://paidcontent.org/2013/02/13/a-dutch-publisher-talks-about-his-new-mobile-app-with-subscriptions-for-individual-writers/
======
h3rm4n
An interesting business model. In my opinion, also this business model can
only succeed with enough subscribers.

